# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Hurricane season begins early â¦ on Saturn

## Sagan

The Cassini spacecraft has captured some fantastic imagery of a hurricane at the north pole of Saturn. 

Such a hurricane would defy categorization on Earth. Its eye, alone,  is 1,250 miles wide. Hurricane Sandy, the largest hurricane on record  in the Atlantic basin, was about 1,000 miles across its entirety. 

And the Saturnian monster (wait, has The Weather Channel named it  yet?) has winds of 330 mph at its edge. That would be something like a  Category-bazillion on the Saffir-Simpson Scale. 

Although this is the first time the Cassini spacecraft has imaged  the north pole (in visible light), scientists believe this storm has  been spinning for years. 

More at http://blog.chron.com/sciguy/2013/04...rly-on-saturn/ .

----------

